# Tipping for Bad Service, Not for Good Service



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

The other night, I pick up a woman from her job. The GPS was way off because this manufacturing campus is set back in the woods. She called, tried to explain where she was but I knew why the pickup spot was where it was. I got right to her, and she admitted she was impressed at how fast I got to her and how I was able to navigate to her because other drivers seem to have a hard time finding her.

She told me how her coworker’s son is an Uber driver and he’s normally the one that takes her and her husband to and from work. The entire ride she complained about this driver, his car, and to how he’s there an hour early every day sitting right out in front of the doors. She went on to say how her and her husband probably spend about $400 a week on rides with him and said they tip him every day. She said they take care of him and will tip him extra on double tip days.

So, in my mind, I was thinking, “oh, she tips this guy every day, she’s going to tip me.” WRONG!!

I guess her logic is to tip only bad drivers because I’ll admit, I have a nice ride that always spotless, I’m so careful, I’m very courteous to my pax, and I got to her faster than other drivers. And no tip? Seriously? 

Don’t bring up tipping to a driver if you’re not going to tip, point blank.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well duh, she tips because otherwise she knows her coworker will hear about it from the worthless son. She wants to save face at work among her "friends", but you're a random stranger, why would she care what you think?


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Are you sure she didn't tip? Maybe Uber just stole the tip from you.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah, I checked. They didn't steal my tip.


----------



## Will_DFW (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm telling all my friends don't tip ever. So far I've been more accommodating than I've ever been treated and see 0 tips. One group was having a great time and said they wanted to give me a big tip (I didn't ask for one never do) and still nothing. How do you check if its been taken?


----------

